# Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren



## Bummsbirne (4. Dezember 2009)

*Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Hi alle zusammen.

Habe mir kuürzlich Windows 7 Home premium 64 Bit gekauft.
Jetz kommt ja zwischendurch immer diese Meldung vom Aktivieren.

Jetz will ich Windows ja aktivieren aber es geht nicht. Es kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung

Nachher funzt Windows 7 nur noch eingeschränkt nur weil ichs nich aktivieren kann. Hab schon an vielen Stellen gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden, was MIR im Falle WINDOWS 7 hilft.

Ist jemandem sowas auch schonmal untergekommen?? Und wenn ja, wie habt ihr das problem beseitigt???

Wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet. Nicht, dass ich die tage dann vor einem eingeschränkt nutzbaren windows stehe.

Ach ja...bin Administrator...habe also genug Rechte. Läuft da eventuell ein Dienst nicht??


Hier die Fehlermeldung:


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aktivierungsproblemzglp.jpg


----------



## -_Elvis_- (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Mal ins Blaue getippt:
Datum im Bios und Win richtig eingestellt?
Aus dem grund hat ma ne XP Aktivierung rumgezickt, der ****** zickt eh gern rum.


----------



## kelevra (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Hast du Win7 komplett neu aufgesetzt oder ein Upgrade über ein bestehendes System gemacht?


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Ist komplett neu aufgesetzt gewesen. Hatte vorher Win XP Pro. Hab dann formatiert und meine platte neu partitioniert. Ansonsten alle  Updates drauf etc.

Is eine OEM Version von Win 7 HP. Aber das dürfte ja nicht das Problem sein. Ich wüsste auch nicht,  dass ich irgendeinen Dienst oder so beendet habe. Ich kann halt mit dem Fehlercode nichts anfangen.

Googlen bringt auch irgendwie nichts...hach es ist zum heulen.


----------



## Argead (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Bei welchem Schritt der Aktivierung kommt denn der Fehler?


----------



## Bummsbirne (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

...es erscheint unten ein Symbol im Tray...also neben der Uhr. So ein Schlüsselsymbol. Wenn ich darauf klicke kommt sofort die fehlermeldung.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

...kann mir denn niemand helfen?? Irgendjemand muss doch auch so ein ähnliches Problem gehabt haben. Nachher strrehe ich vor einem eingeschränkten Windows


PLZ Help!


----------



## utacat (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Versuchs mal hiermit.
Windows 7 aktivieren? - Windows 7

Gruß utacat


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Danke erstmal. Habs sofort versucht...leider wieder vergebens....

Hier die Fehlermeldung:



http://www.abload.de/img/windows7fehlermeldungazzfq.jpg


Kann ich vielleicht irgendwo den Fehlercode eingeben??


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Erst kam ne Fehlermeldung aber jetz kam wenigstens nach der fehlermeldung die App zum aktivieren per Telefon....gut...angerufen aber ich konnte keine Zahlen per Telefon eingeben, weil keine zu sehen waren.....diesen Code den ich ins Telefon eingeben soll ist nicht zu sehen.


Oh mann....


----------



## utacat (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Wie jetzt?
Mit Code ist sicherlich der Key für deine Lizenz.

Beschreibung der Microsoft-Produktaktivierung

Gruß utacat


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Danke Utacat für deine Antworten.

Hier mal ein Beispiel bild. Also die Zahlen die rot umrandet sind fehlen bei mir....es werden keine angezeigt....sprich ich kann keine Installations ID am Telefon eingeben.....


Hier das Bild....wie gesagt ist ein Beispielbild welches ich gefunden habe....man muss sich das natürlich auf Deutsch vorstellen.

Bild: c00857100bearbeitetwr07.gif - abload.de


----------



## utacat (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Hast du eine englische Version?

Hier nur für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß utacat


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

iich kann die Version nicht telefonisch aktivieren. Die Mitarbeiter sträuben sich weil ich ne sch... OEM Software habe?? Heute ist derf Letzte Tag  zum aktivieren....

Bitte helft mir bitte!

Es ist eine Deutsche Version. Das Bild ist nur als Beispiel gedacht.  

Soll ich Windows  wieder vertikken oder was???

Help!


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Ob das OEM ist oder nicht spielt absolut keine Rolle. Die müssen dir das aktivieren...

so far


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Das hab ich ihm auch gesagt...er meinte aber, der Hersteller vom  PC müsse mir helfen. Er könne nichts machen, wenn  die Installations ID nicht angezeigt wird.

Hab dem mal so erzählt, dass ich n PC von Medion gekauft hab...stimt ja nicht. Das war n Fehler...der hat nach der Product ID gefragt und da steht natürlich OEM. 

Ich hab dem gesagt: Sie müssen mir das aktivieren. Soll das Medion machen oder was?? Die von Medion koennen das auch nicht aktivieren....die können für den Fehler den ihr Betriebssystem verursacht auch nichts machen.

Was soll  ich nur machen...


----------



## midnight (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Also ich hatte diesen Fehler mit der fehlenden ID auch mal - damals noch mit XP. Dem hab ich erzählt, dass da keine ID ist, die im hätte sagen können. Dann hat er mir allerhand Dinge gesagt, die ich dann eingeben musste, was dann im Endeffekt ne Windowsreperatur war - dann gings wieder.
Im Zweifelsfall "einfach" neuinstallieren.

so far


----------



## amdintel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

ich hab grade das gleiche Problem mit einem OEM PC 4 Wochen alt  mit vorinstallierten Win 7 64 Home  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...kt-aktivierung-wird-verlangt.html#post1625137  kann machen was ich will
 kommt immer 
nicht für dieses Produkt , 
telefonisch ist MS nicht erreichbar.


----------



## ALDI Nord (12. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Lösung ist Windows Reparieren. Hast du keine Repair CD - kannst du eine erstellen guide(englisch)

Habe alle in der Klasse Windows 7 Proffessional (Gratis via MSDN) und es sind Einige die schon ähnliche probleme hatten - Repair hat geholfen.

Theorien zur Ursache:
Ändern der Registry (z.B. Registry Cleaner  (sollte man eh Finger von lassen))
Sowie Software die Laufwerke vorgaukelt - Daemon o.a. Ich sehe du hast  Slysoft installiert könnte auch daran liegen. Scheinbar liest Windows diese manchmal als ein System Upgrade.


----------



## amdintel (13. März 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

CClenaer benutzte  ich bei dem Netbook auch 
das hat aber eine 32 Bit Win 7 Vers. 
da ist das bis jetzt noch nicht aufgetreten , Windows braucht auch nicht repariert werden, der PC ist mal gerade 4 Wochen alt und stammt nicht von Medion 
aber von einem anderem großen  Hersteller  , wenn ´das Medion währe ,
währe das nur halb so wild die kann wenigstens erreiche bis 22 Uhr ,
PS hatte mit Medion noch nie Probleme.
ich hab mal gegooglet also da scheinen allerhand leute zu sein die das gleiche 
oder ähnliche Probleme mit Win 7 haben, es ist meiner Meinung nach ein 
Bug oder Fehler von Windows 7


----------

